# Veto tech-LC



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Looking to pull the trigger on a veto tech lc. Currently using a Klein backpack but this week marks the third time in two years I will have had to warranty replace it for busted zippers. The Tech-lc looks like a decent layout and I like the tp3 setup attaching to the side of it. I’m curious on some electricians opinions on it and how well tools actually fit. I have Klein extended nut drivers and a couple of 9” screwdrivers and it seems to be problamatic finding a bag those actually fit it. Thanks


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I used the Tech LC for quite awhile, then I downsized to the Tech OT-MC.

Its a great bag, holds everything. If you're looking to save a few bucks I'll sell you my old one.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I used the Tech LC for quite awhile, then I downsized to the Tech OT-MC.
> 
> Its a great bag, holds everything. If you're looking to save a few bucks I'll sell you my old one.


OT-MC is a great bag. I prefer open tops. I guess zipper bags have their purpose but I don't like them personally.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I used the Tech LC for quite awhile, then I downsized to the Tech OT-MC.
> 
> Its a great bag, holds everything. If you're looking to save a few bucks I'll sell you my old one.


PM a price with shipping to Cincinnati when you get a chance


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mdnitedrftr said:


> I used the Tech LC for quite awhile, then I downsized to the Tech OT-MC.
> 
> Its a great bag, holds everything. If you're looking to save a few bucks I'll sell you my old one.


My new system uses both. I keep the 90% tools in the OT-MC, and the rest of my funky screwdrivers and such in the Tech LC. I keep a Knopp and an amp clamp in the OT and my Fluke 87, Dymo Rhino, and some other test stuff in the meter side of the Tech-LC. Its been working really well so far. I also have a Husky 4 drawer small tool chest for the bigger hand tools, torque wrench, etc in the van so I can tweak my load-out as necessary.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> OT-MC is a great bag. I prefer open tops. I guess zipper bags have their purpose but I don't like them personally.


Closed top bags deter losing tools to passersby....

Open tops scream take me with you...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Closed top bags deter losing tools to passersby....
> 
> Open tops scream take me with you...


I was watching a Western over the weekend where a guy was hung for stealing a horse.... same premise should be applied to those who steal from a tradesman his means of working....

I have a couple zip top bags, I like them for when they tip over....


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

99cents said:


> OT-MC is a great bag. I prefer open tops. I guess zipper bags have their purpose but I don't like them personally.


Open top is more convenient to work out of, no doubt about it. I actually like buying and using quality tools though, unlike a lot of people I work around and it deters people from just grabbing what’s there. Also there’s been a few break ins at school where guys have their tools visible to pedestrians. Not that a closed bag is going to stop that, just makes things less obvious. And as someone else above me mentioned, everything isn’t scatters if it tips over


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Smid said:


> Open top is more convenient to work out of, no doubt about it. I actually like buying and using quality tools though, unlike a lot of people I work around and it deters people from just grabbing what’s there. Also there’s been a few break ins at school where guys have their tools visible to pedestrians. Not that a closed bag is going to stop that, just makes things less obvious. And as someone else above me mentioned, everything isn’t scatters if it tips over


Not to mention that when carrying your bag out to the van/truck in rain or snow you don't have to worry about rust on your expensive tools.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Now's the time to buy if you are interested in a Tech series bag...Veto annual spring promotion started March 1st. Basically buy any Tech series bag from an authorized seller and receive a free TP3B bag. The TP3B is a hard bottom version of the TP3 with a couple modifications. Looks nice though

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.vetopropac.com/redemption&ved=2ahUKEwjJx4bPrM_ZAhXRvVMKHUT8BGIQFjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw3OrnSWLJTpYirrsRkM235L


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought mine with the spring promotion. I called on the phone and they let me swap the tool pouch with the meter bag MB2. 

I measured the longest screwdriver I have in the top row. It's 12". I don't know if that helps figuring if your nut drivers will fit. My hammer doesn't fit. For the hammer I put it on the meter side with the head down. Then I zip it up from both sides and let the handle come out the top. It will fit on a diagonal, but it's tight and I can carry more if I just let it come out the top.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

cabletie said:


> I bought mine with the spring promotion. I called on the phone and they let me swap the tool pouch with the meter bag MB2.
> 
> I measured the longest screwdriver I have in the top row. It's 12". I don't know if that helps figuring if your nut drivers will fit. My hammer doesn't fit. For the hammer I put it on the meter side with the head down. Then I zip it up from both sides and let the handle come out the top. It will fit on a diagonal, but it's tight and I can carry more if I just let it come out the top.


I've shortened hammers to fit in tool bags/boxes before now....

Unless I know I am going need a full size hammer, these days I carry a small 8oz tack/ claw hammer. 

Its fine for clipping cable and its those items that is far more handy than I ever thought it would be...It would be no good for industrial work, other than that its been well worth the ridiculously cheap price I paid for it...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> I bought mine with the spring promotion. I called on the phone and they let me swap the tool pouch with the meter bag MB2.
> 
> I measured the longest screwdriver I have in the top row. It's 12". I don't know if that helps figuring if your nut drivers will fit. My hammer doesn't fit. For the hammer I put it on the meter side with the head down. Then I zip it up from both sides and let the handle come out the top. It will fit on a diagonal, but it's tight and I can carry more if I just let it come out the top.





Pete E said:


> I've shortened hammers to fit in tool bags/boxes before now....
> 
> Unless I know I am going need a full size hammer, these days I carry a small 8oz tack/ claw hammer.
> 
> Its fine for clipping cable and its those items that is far more handy than I ever thought it would be...It would be no good for industrial work, other than that its been well worth the ridiculously cheap price I paid for it...


I just carry a small hammer.

For what I've done and what I do a ball pein comes in more handy than a carpenter's hammer for motor/drive work and other such tasks. 

If I'm going to be using wire staples I bring a hammer in from the vehicle.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I just carry a small hammer.
> 
> For what I've done and what I do a ball pein comes in more handy than a carpenter's hammer for motor/drive work and other such tasks.
> 
> If I'm going to be using wire staples I bring a hammer in from the vehicle.


If I was going to be picky, I would like an 8oz straight claw hammer as it would offer a bit versatility ie for small prying jobs where I don't want to go get my small pry bar...


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Pete E said:


> I've shortened hammers to fit in tool bags/boxes before now....
> 
> Unless I know I am going need a full size hammer, these days I carry a small 8oz tack/ claw hammer.
> 
> Its fine for clipping cable and its those items that is far more handy than I ever thought it would be...It would be no good for industrial work, other than that its been well worth the ridiculously cheap price I paid for it...


I'm gonna have to do that. I really don't need a claw hammer for what I do. I'm going to look at wood handled ball peen hammers. I just need it to set anchors, blow holes through block walls, or demo type work. 

Thanks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Pete E said:


> If I was going to be picky, I would like an 8oz straight claw hammer as it would offer a bit versatility ie for small prying jobs where I don't want to go get my small pry bar...


I carry a selection of different pry bars and wedges for removing motor sheaves and aligning motors and drive parts. But normally know when I need them and bring that bag with me.

I have never done residential work as part of my Union company work routine so pulling nails or wood framing pieces has never been a thing for me.

Most of my time had been spent in schools, medical facilities, commercial complexes, and office buildings working on control systems or the machines or systems they controlled.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

cabletie said:


> I bought mine with the spring promotion. I called on the phone and they let me swap the tool pouch with the meter bag MB2.
> 
> I measured the longest screwdriver I have in the top row. It's 12". I don't know if that helps figuring if your nut drivers will fit. My hammer doesn't fit. For the hammer I put it on the meter side with the head down. Then I zip it up from both sides and let the handle come out the top. It will fit on a diagonal, but it's tight and I can carry more if I just let it come out the top.


Thats perfect, thank you! The nut drivers are around 10" so that shouldn't be an issue. I figured the hammer might be an issue, but I have a Milwaukee packout for the drills that I can throw the hammer in, if need be


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

sburton224 said:


> Now's the time to buy if you are interested in a Tech series bag...Veto annual spring promotion started March 1st. Basically buy any Tech series bag from an authorized seller and receive a free TP3B bag. The TP3B is a hard bottom version of the TP3 with a couple modifications. Looks nice though
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.vetopropac.com/redemption&ved=2ahUKEwjJx4bPrM_ZAhXRvVMKHUT8BGIQFjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw3OrnSWLJTpYirrsRkM235L


I saw that on the facebook page last night, Good deal for sure! 
I emailed veto to get a 20% off coupon being a trade student, i'm hoping that won't void the promo if I use it.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Smid said:


> Looking to pull the trigger on a veto tech lc. Currently using a Klein backpack but this week marks the third time in two years I will have had to warranty replace it for busted zippers. The Tech-lc looks like a decent layout and I like the tp3 setup attaching to the side of it. I’m curious on some electricians opinions on it and how well tools actually fit. I have Klein extended nut drivers and a couple of 9” screwdrivers and it seems to be problamatic finding a bag those actually fit it. Thanks


That was my exact set up. LC fits long drivers no prob. The tp3 was my “service call” pouch. Only brought the LC for bigger jobs. Worked well for me.
I carried a hammer in it laying down in front of the pockets


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The shortened wood handle hammer should work out great. I was worried that over time the zipper would get messed up with the handle going through it. 

I never carry nut drivers. About the only time I use one was changing ballasts. Even still I have a regular set and the long set of Klein's. They stay in my van that sits in my driveway.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Should have this next week hopefully. Veto gave me 20% off for the trade student discount and got another email saying my purchase qualified with the TP3B promo so I’ll be getting that in a few weeks.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

You won't regret it! Bought a nearly new MCT off Ebay the other week for my telecoms/low voltage tools and was blown away by the build quality of the item. 

On the back of that and the current TP3B promo, I have ordered a Tech LC for my regular tools and that should be here in the next day or so....


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Got it today, hopefully the pictures attach right. Overall I’m super impressed. Seems really sturdy, pockets are decently sized and I like the roll up front and especially the strap clip. When I opened it, I didn’t think it was going to be big enough but after filling it up I was pleasantly surprised. I custom modified a Home Depot framing hammer to fit inside. My ocd kicked in and I couldn’t have the hammer handle sticking out the top lol.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

My only "concern" with mine that the pockets on the meter side of the bag are neoprene and I don't think they would hold up to well if you wanted to store tools in them..


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Pete E said:


> My only "concern" with mine that the pockets on the meter side of the bag are neoprene and I don't think they would hold up to well if you wanted to store tools in them..


I could see that. I’m going to make some sort of sheath for my snips so they hopefully don’t wear any holes through. Im trying to keep most of my infrequently used tools on that side so maybe that’ll help too.


----------

